# Susanna Hoffs



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sussana Hoffs not bad for a 45 year old









Or is it the Rickenbacker









No particular reason for posting























*Susanna Hoffs Pic Link*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You're always posting that last photo
















You do it every three months
















But I don't mind, she's very nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> You're always posting that last photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I know ... its my favourite
















I think it would take more than a couple of Diamond Whites and a bag of chips to convince her she is with the wrong man though









still I can live in hope


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

John.....

Well ummm yes OK, but I will take the Fender Amp, my No2 choice after the Vox AC30

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Queen of Rickenbacker-now the King


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mr. Lemmy does not have much visual appeal IMO Paul







.


----------

